# potty training and nighttime



## hwidmer (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello all!

I've read multiple posts about getting up through the night (initially) to let your puppy out. I've formed a schedule that seems to fit Blue (my poo) which is to get up about every 2-3 hours to take him out at night.

I have been giving him water in the AM and in the PM (my dog walker gives in some in he afternoon on the days he comes, also) and I've noticed he is peeing VERY often.... Is this normal?

He's soiled his crate many times and I've put newspaper down, is this bad? If I don't, he ends up stepping and sitting in it. He's only had one accident at night in his crate since I've been getting up through the night, he peed once this morning shortly after I had taken him out.

Should I not keep newspaper in there and put something more comfortable? I fear that he will soil the towel or blanket.... he's still having a few pee accidents in the house, thankfully I take him out in time to have his poos.. but again before I woke up every few hours he had pooed his crate 3 days in a row.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You sound very dedicated!
When you get up do you have to wake him up?
Do you take him out and stay with him until he has had a wee?
They are all different, some pups are clean and dry over night as soon as they come home, others take longer.
During the day some owners are better at taking their pups out enough to avoid accidents.
Eventually puppies learn to tell you they need out - either running to the door, using poochie bells or barking.
But honestly they all get to the point where they are house trained and little Blue will too.
I advise getting some vet bed as this will wick the moisture away from him and he will be comfortable. It also washes and dries really well. One of my pieces I have had for over 10 years!
How big is the crate? If it is large consider blocking off half of it so he has less area.
My dogs have access to water all the time, I know some people lift it at night, but in my experience it has not been a problem... one of my children was a bed wetter and we were told not to limit drinks as strong urine irritates the bladder and increases the need to wee...


----------



## hwidmer (Mar 1, 2013)

I usually get up when I here him moving around or making some noise and when I take him out, I stand there until he goes. I've been praising him, but I read somewhere to not do that because it could wake him up more and think it's time for play.

Last night he wanted to play, and I ended up bringing him back to the couch with me for an hour.. taking him out again and then putting him in the crate for 2 hours. He whimpered a little bit, but for just a second then stopped.

I am not able to take him out much during the day as I am owrking... but I have someone who comes after 4 hours of me being at work and stays for an hour, then I come home about 4 hours later. 

I'm iffy about having water available all the time... maybe eventually. But his crate is adjusted and cut off at a certain point (big enough for him to stretch/lay and get up/turn around)





Marzi said:


> You sound very dedicated!
> When you get up do you have to wake him up?
> Do you take him out and stay with him until he has had a wee?
> They are all different, some pups are clean and dry over night as soon as they come home, others take longer.
> ...


----------



## hwidmer (Mar 1, 2013)

How big of a vetbed do you suggest? He has a wire crate... the medium sized one. I was looking at the original vetbed which is 15x22 or 15x26. Is this too small? 




Marzi said:


> You sound very dedicated!
> When you get up do you have to wake him up?
> Do you take him out and stay with him until he has had a wee?
> They are all different, some pups are clean and dry over night as soon as they come home, others take longer.
> ...


----------

